# Peyronies



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Has anyone had/have peyronies? If so has anyone tried the otc treatments?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## P51Geo1980 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thound said:


> Has anyone had/have peyronies? If so has anyone tried the otc treatments?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would talk to a urologist about this before trying any sort of treatment, even if it is OTC.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Ha! It's one of the traveling companions of prostate cancer, so yeah. Most of the cancer boys who also get peyronies go with the bionic tools. My case is mild enough that I haven't gone this route, yet.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> Ha! It's one of the traveling companions of prostate cancer, so yeah. Most of the cancer boys who also get peyronies go with the bionic tools. My case is mild enough that I haven't gone this route, yet.


Yikes! My PSA levels are good, and the finger wave was " good". The Dr even ran a scope down my wiener ( won't happen again )
All clear. But dumbass dr couldn't feel the lump. He suggested prostrate surgery nonetheless. So I made an appointment with the highest rated urologist in Htown.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> Ha! It's one of the traveling companions of prostate cancer, so yeah. Most of the cancer boys who also get peyronies go with the bionic tools. My case is mild enough that I haven't gone this route, yet.


This is misleading.

There are several theories to the causes of peyronies, and there might be a causal link between surgery for prostate cancer and the resultant trauma of the surgery itself leading to peyronies, but that does not mean that someone who has peyronies has a greater chance of developing prostate cancer.

I've tried the otc treatments. 

Not sure about the effectiveness. 

My condition appears to be stable. Roughly the size and shape of your average banana.

I think of it as my personal G-spot detector. Haven't had any complaints.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

lenzi said:


> This is misleading.
> 
> There are several theories to the causes of peyronies, and there might be a causal link between surgery for prostate cancer and the resultant trauma of the surgery itself leading to peyronies, but that does not mean that someone who has peyronies has a greater chance of developing prostate cancer.
> 
> ...


I was going to mention it would make a good G spot stimulator, but since my wife is menopausal it's just a wasted opportunity.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Thound said:


> I was going to mention it would make a good G spot stimulator, but since my wife is menopausal it's just a wasted opportunity.


What does menopause have to do with a woman not having a G-spot orgasm?


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

lenzi said:


> What does menopause have to do with a woman not having a G-spot orgasm?


She dislikes sex more than ever.


----------



## Mike_O (Aug 3, 2011)

Regarding Peyronie's Disease:

There is a lot of misinformation as well as inconclusive research on Peyronie's.

If you have the time and inclination I highly recommend you go to:
Peyronies Society Forums - Peyronie's Disease

That forum has been around for many years, has 1000's of posts and, with a few hours reading, you will learn about Peyronie's.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

In my case, Peyronies made its appearance about two weeks prior to my PCa diagnosis. The surgery came later.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Thound said:


> Yikes! My PSA levels are good, and the finger wave was " good". The Dr even ran a scope down my wiener ( won't happen again )
> All clear. But dumbass dr couldn't feel the lump. He suggested prostrate surgery nonetheless. So I made an appointment with the highest rated urologist in Htown.


You really need a urologist to do the finger invasion. My experience with the family practice guy did not go well, since he misdiagnosed.
Unless you have an actual biopsy that says cancer, do not do any prostate surgery.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> You really need a urologist to do the finger invasion. My experience with the family practice guy did not go well, since he misdiagnosed.
> Unless you have an actual biopsy that says cancer, do not do any prostate surgery.


Thanks Mach. That was the finger wave I was refering to. I didnt care for the urologist I saw. He wanted to do surgery when he couldnt conclusivley determine I had an enlarged prostrate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Mike_O said:


> Regarding Peyronie's Disease:
> 
> There is a lot of misinformation as well as inconclusive research on Peyronie's.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike I will check it out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mike_O (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't think there is a proven causal link between Peyronies and prostate cancer. I do believe there is a higher than normal rate of Peyronies disease among men treated for prostate cancer via radiation or surgery. I suspect it is the treatment that triggers the fibrosis and inflammation in the absence of regular erections.

Back to the OP's question regarding OTC treatments - I am unclear what specific treatment you are asking about. Vitamin E has been a long standing recommendation but at least 1 controlled study revealed no better results than placebo. VED and traction (both more physical therapy than medication) are showing promise but most evidence is anecdotal.

Last month (Dec 2013) the FDA approved Xiaflex as the first drug treatment for Peyronie's - the trials started a few years ago and it would be beneficial to find a urologist that was part of the trials as there is some technique involved in the injection.

Please set aside some time to browse the forum linked in my earlier post on this thread - for those affected (men and women) there is a wealth of information there.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Mike_O said:


> I don't think there is a proven causal link between Peyronies and prostate cancer. I do believe there is a higher than normal rate of Peyronies disease among men treated for prostate cancer via radiation or surgery. I suspect it is the treatment that triggers the fibrosis and inflammation in the absence of regular erections.
> 
> Back to the OP's question regarding OTC treatments - I am unclear what specific treatment you are asking about. Vitamin E has been a long standing recommendation but at least 1 controlled study revealed no better results than placebo. VED and traction (both more physical therapy than medication) are showing promise but most evidence is anecdotal.
> 
> ...


I was reading about Xiaflex. It kind of scared me about the side effects. Looks like it may blow my penis off. ( LOL)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> In my case, Peyronies made its appearance about two weeks prior to my PCa diagnosis. The surgery came later.


Maybe just a coincidence?

Both are common conditions. 

It happens.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Thound said:


> Thanks Mach. That was the finger wave I was refering to. I didnt care for the urologist I saw. He wanted to do surgery when he couldnt conclusivley determine I had an enlarged prostrate.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wow....what a moron. I got lucky with my urologist.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

lenzi said:


> Maybe just a coincidence?
> 
> Both are common conditions.
> 
> It happens.


You see a lot of it on the PCa sex boards.


----------

